# RC/Battery install in California



## Disneykid (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello everyone! I was hoping to find out if anyone had suggestions of anyone that does Battery/RC installs in california. I know most of you do them yourselves but I don't feel very confident doing it myself. I am just looking to get one engine done for the time being. Not opposed to out of state either. Thank you!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

Kyle


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Kyle,

Welcome to the forum.

What part of California are you located in?

Michael 
Elverta, CA


----------



## Disneykid (Feb 24, 2015)

Currently City or orange in Orange County. I am originally from the Sacramento area.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kyle

There are many members in So Cal, hopefully someone will chime in.

What engine are you working on?

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonathan Bilese, of Electric & Steam Modelworks is in Chino, and I believe he still does installations. Very highly recommended. Knowledgeable on all RC systems, and also expert in sound.

He's close enough for you to visit... 

Try calling: 909-613-9154


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg

I was going to suggest Johnathan, alas he has retired from the business. Perhaps as you suggest he's still installing.

Michael


----------



## Disneykid (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the suggestion and help! Looking forward to learning more about this.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Kyle

What engine are you converting to battery power? Some equipment is simpler than others.

Michael


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If Jonathan can't/won't do it, try getting hold of Jeff Schulze at Bridgemasters for a recommendation. 

We have people in OCGRS that can also do this for you, and one or two may if asked, but I've no idea what they would charge.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I received an email from Jonathan that he is indeed retired from the hobby, at this moment. I needed some work done by him. 

As I understand it, he is not doing any installing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for confirming Gary. Too bad, his installs were super sanitary, and he really knows what he is doing.

Greg


----------



## Disneykid (Feb 24, 2015)

Michael Glavin said:


> Kyle
> 
> What engine are you converting to battery power? Some equipment is simpler than others.
> 
> Michael


It's an older Big Hauler I got recently. I am looking at joining a club and want to be able to run even when there isn't track power.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Thanks for confirming Gary. Too bad, his installs were super sanitary, and he really knows what he is doing.
> 
> Greg


Greg,

Yeah, it is too bad. He did EVERYTHING for me when I went to battery/RC. I just gave him my locomotives and told I wanted an install complete. He always delivered them back to me exactly the way I wanted it IF I could have done the work myself. I'm at a loss now on any further installs or repairs I need. Paul Burch recommended him to me back in 2006 when I went to the "Dark Side".

He will be a great loss to the hobby, that's for sure


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Disneykid said:


> It's an older Big Hauler I got recently. I am looking at joining a club and want to be able to run even when there isn't track power.


Kyle,

Perhaps finding a club of interest first and allowing the members to share their thoughts on equipment and experience herein would be prudent.

What are your thoughts on conversion of the Big Hauler? There are many choices available to you...

Michael


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

A Big Hauler could be quite easy by using just 2 wires from the motor output to run the locomotive.


----------

